# Four year old party games



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am doing a party this year for my Grandson (I have infected him with the Halloween bug, bad Grandpa) I did many a party for my step son but got him at 10 so the games and activities for those parties are not transferable. I was wondering what others may have used for a 4-5 year old party for games. What has been successful?


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Eye ball search in guts.... We used 7 lbs of speggetti cooked , about 10 plastic eye balls mixed in to a large bowl/pot..... each kid was given 15 seconds to find as many eye balls as they could....... our 7 year old daughter and her friends loved it .......many going back several times..... We served ours chilled.... but warm and fresh might be might be creepy......... probably best played outside and make sure to have plenty of paper towels..... Also a mummy wrapping race using toilet paper.......You could also Google it an find many games.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Indoor or outdoor?

Kid parties tend to go slloowwwlly...it seems fast, but they will burn thru an activity quickly, and be looking for the next game.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Instead of pin the tale on the donkey, you could do pin the eyes on the mummy.
Draw a cute mummy, or copy one and make eyes to pin on it. Here's an example of a cute on you could work with.

http://www.layoutsparks.com/1/248126/mummy-cute-halloween-cartoon.html


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is a perfect time to bring that up. i just checked out a book that had loads of kids games. i'm sleepy now, but i will certainly post em on here on the morrow!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

as promised, i'm back. i found a variation on charlies 1 guts idea. is a game called monster operation. in this gooey game, a parent dressed as a monster sits on the end of an operating table as yound physicians (the party guests) examine his goulish guts. you can use all sorts of slimey stuff. 

i'll post a picture in a minute.

another good game is called 'witches brew' you need construction paper, markers doublesided tape and a soup pot or cauldron.

for eight players, each child will need his or her own color coded matching set of eight ingrediants (use color coded paper and markers. 

child one has eight green copies of one toad. child t has eight brown copies of five culture feathers, and so on. with doble sided date affix seven copeis to each child's back. (the eight is his or hers to hold)

and set out the pot. on "go" the palers must try to protect heir own backs while pulling off one ingrediant from each of the other players. the first to collect all 8 ingrediants and put them in the pot of of witches brew. and they win.

the ingrediants:
1 toad
5 vulture feather
7 poison ivy leaves
4 dragon tears
3 cat eyes
9 red ants
10 shark teeth
6 pigtales

this looks like you'll have to set this up before the party. but it sounds fun. 

if you need anymore ideas, pm me and i'll do my best to help out


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*a pictures worth a thousand words.*

don't know if this would be okay for your grandson, but kids of that age love disgusting stuff like this.


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

DA I love the monster idea.... My wife wanted to do something like that but couldn't figure a way to make it work....thanks for the idea


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

happy to help!

according to the book, you can use an old cloth showercurtain or one of those cheap plastic table clothes. it looks like loads of fun!


----------



## zombie123 (May 19, 2011)

How about 'pin the limb on the zombie' or is that a bit too extreme for 4 year-olds?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have done a Halloween ring game that is a big hit with the kids. You get some of the Halloween monster rings and mark each with some identifying number. You take small plastic candy holders (pumpkins or witches cauldrons)
put the rings in each and cover with M&M's. when you hand each container out you keep a piece of paper with the rings number. After the kids eat the candy they hold the rings. The host then mixes up and pulls the paper slip with the number on it. The kids check their rings for the winning number and they receive a nice little halloween related gift.

Another we play that the kids love is called Numbskull. You take a lightweight skull, plastic or foam (I use a blowmold one) and you basically play hot potato. When the music stops as you pass around the numbskull and you have him you are out. We play 3 rounds with the winner of round 1 setting out, then the winner of round 2 sets out and the winner of round 3. then the 3 winners play off against each other for the Numbskull champ. The winner gets a nice prize and takes a Picture with the numbskull held over their head.
We have A photo book that sets on a table and shows all the winners of previous years numbskull winners, pumpkin carving winners and costume winners. It has become a fun challenge for everyone to try to be featured in the winners book.


----------

